# Maxon TOD-9 True Tube Overdrive - anyone tried one?



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anybody tried one of these? They seem to be rare enough that I haven't been able to find much info on them. Pretty cool little mini-tube (or 'subminiature') -based overdrive. The only real sound I've heard was a YouTube demo that Dave Weiner did, and I thought it sounded great. I'd be interested to see what it did with the drive all the way down, but the juice to the tube turned up in front of a digital modeler to see if you could capture any extra tube responsiveness that way.







From Maxon:

"Manufacturers are always bragging about how &#8220;their&#8221; overdrive pedal sounds more like a tube amp than any other. Well, Maxon decided that the best way to re-create the full-bodied sound and dynamic response of a tube amp is to use a real tube, and thus was born the TOD-9 True Tube Overdrive.

The world&#8217;s smallest tube-based overdrive pedal, the TOD-9 features a US Military spec subminiature tube at its core. Subminiatures are the final frontier of vacuum tubes, as the supply of quality vintage tubes is rapidly dwindling. Used extensively during W.W. II, subminiatures were largely abandoned by 1955 in favor of transistor technology, leaving a healthy stock of quality NOS product behind. 

To create its lush overdrive tone, the TOD-9 blends this subminiature tube stage with a solid-state distortion circuit. Unlike other tube overdrives, the TOD-9 employs a unique &#8220;pre-tube&#8221; circuit configuration, where the tube comes before the solid-state distortion circuit in the signal chain. By cascading the tube stage into the distortion stage, a more realistic tube-amp tone is achieved. The result is a warm yet powerful guitar tone that is extremely interactive with the player's performance and responds exactly like a hard-working tube-amp.

Both the tube and solid-state sections of the circuit are fed with 30 volts DC thanks to the TOD-9&#8217;s internal voltage regulators. Running the circuit at higher voltages provides a more consistent tone with increased headroom and dynamic response. Maxon was the first company to pioneer the use of internal voltage doublers in 9-volt effect units, and this practice is now gaining notoriety with effect enthusiasts around the world.

The performance of the tube is kept stable and reliable thanks to Maxon&#8217;s unique heater inrush current control, which feeds the tube with a lower startup voltage to extend tube life. The complex multi-voltage operation of the TOD-9 prompted Maxon to develop a unique power supply for this model &#8211; The AC2009. The AC2009 provides very consistent high current that is regulated and filtered to provide stable, noise-free power to the TOD-9&#8217;s circuit. The AC2009 is auto-sensing, so it can be used anywhere in the world by simply changing out the detachable plug cord on the output side of the PSU.

Like all Maxon Nine Series models, the TOD-9 features mechanical true bypass switching for direct, unaltered signal in bypass.

So if solid-state overdrives just aren&#8217;t cutting it for you, get to the truth of the matter and get the True Tube Overdrive from Maxon!"


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 21, 2010)

never heard of that but it sounds really interesting


----------



## raximkoron (Jun 21, 2010)

They look interesting, but I'm not sure how much more useful it would be for boosting a tube amp which is how most people here seem to use them. I think standard transistor amplifier circuits are much better suited to increasing the line out.

However, it does look like it'd make some cheaper amps get all nice and crunchy like a Fender Blackface and that could prove awesome in the correct implementation.


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

raximkoron said:


> They look interesting, but I'm not sure how much more useful it would be for boosting a tube amp...



Well... as I noted above, I plan on trying it with digital modelers to add some tube responsiveness, not as a boost, and specifically not to boost tube amps.


----------



## IamIan (Jun 21, 2010)

I would love to play with one of those. I always wondered why more tube overdrive pedals weren't made.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 21, 2010)

Seymour Duncan also has the Twin Tube stuff... more "distortion" than boost, but they've all got drive knobs you can turn down and Level knobs you can turn up. They're also more common than the Maxon pedals.


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Seymour Duncan also has the Twin Tube stuff... more "distortion" than boost, but they've all got drive knobs you can turn down and Level knobs you can turn up. They're also more common than the Maxon pedals.



The Duncan ones are larger too, I believe, not compact like the TOD9. Also, I wonder if the Duncan version allows you to control juice to the tube without turning up the drive.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 21, 2010)

There are also the Blackstar HT pedals, which are tube-based and have similar setups. Again, a decent bit bigger than the Maxon (maybe twice as wide) but if they sound anywhere near as good as the HT-5 head, they might be worth checking out.


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know about the TOD-9, but Andy Sneap has said that the OD-9 is the closest thing to the original Ibanez TS.


----------



## raximkoron (Jun 21, 2010)

TMM said:


> Well... as I noted above, I plan on trying it with digital modelers to add some tube responsiveness, not as a boost, and specifically not to boost tube amps.



For certain, I didn't purposefully undermind what you intend(ed) to use it for. It was more of a narrative thought on using it for a different purpose than most people seem to use them for these days. For someone who's looking for the right blues overdrive or dirt, I'm sure it's stellar just like other Maxon stuff. For adding tube responsiveness, it's an interesting idea and I hope it works out if you chose to go that route, I have no reason to think otherwise (I've put an Engl E530 in front of a Fender G-DEC 3 modeler. It sounded and responded soo much better).

The thing that does ultimately get to me about these sub-mini tube loaded pedals (the Seymour Duncan's have them too) is that they're soldered onto the board and as such will wear out over the years, cost a lot to repair or simply cannot be repaired. If I remember right as well, the tubes they use are Triode rather than Pentode, however that really doesn't make a difference that I can understand.

I like the idea of the Blackstar pedals more, simply because they take standard 12AX7's. Of course I think they're all designed to be more like full preamps in boxes rather than just OD circuits so they're probably a bit overkill...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 21, 2010)

I say nay. Every "true tube" overdrive I've tried sounded like complete ass. The tube isn't overdriven as it is in an amp, it's starved for voltage and it makes a really fizzy, muddy distortion. They're basically sold to make tube purists empty their wallets IMO 

I suggest getting a tube preamp such as a presonus TUBEPre, ART Tube MP, etc... for doing what you want to do. The Blackstar pedals also may do the trick as they are basically preamps.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 21, 2010)

The Mesa V-Twin (if you can find one) sure as hell doesn't starve it's tubes. Killer pedal/preamp.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 21, 2010)

I own it. It narrowly beat the Blackstar HT-Dual. Not as much gain on tap, but I just felt it sounded a bit fuller and juicier. The Blackstar maybe better for modern djent, but the Maxon is sweeter.

It also beat Maxon's ROD881 by a hair. Again, not as much gain on tap and not as aggressive, but a little sweeter.

All 3 take a massive dump on the Duncan Mayhem. Just listen to Duncan's clips, you can hear how loose it is. And yes, I did try one myself. Sent it back the next day. All well and good, it's made in China which makes the $230 price tag a real ripoff.

I recommend going to a store and trying it out, A/B it to other OD pedals. That's what I did. In general, I think it DOES sound more tubey than the purely solid state ODs I tried (Arteffect, Fulltone). And in conjunction with the Sansamp Tri-AC it sounds and plays better than most Line 6 models.

Tip: if you use it to boost a rhythm or lead tone, then it'll probably be just fine on its own. In fact, you may be better off with the TBO-9--similar tone, less saturation of its own. If you use it to coax rhythm or lead tone from a clean channel, you'll probably need an EQ in front to cut some of the low end and boost the mid (though I think that goes for most ODs in this application).

It'll still be a little while before I record. I'm getting closer though. I'm pretty happy with my guitar tone now, just gotta finesse it and figure out a good bass tone...


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I say nay. Every "true tube" overdrive I've tried sounded like complete ass. The tube isn't overdriven as it is in an amp, it's starved for voltage and it makes a really fizzy, muddy distortion.



Supposedly that's something Maxon addressed - have you seen the size of the custom adapter that this thing comes with?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 21, 2010)

^Just because a preamp tube gets high voltage doesn't mean it's gonna sound like a power amp tube.  The Blackstar's recording output sounds like ass. Quite literally. And if you put it in front of a tube amp, well, what's the point? I sought out a tube OD pedal because I play through a Sansamp, which is all solid state and pretty dry.

The TOD-9 does NOT drive the tube that hard at all. But it comes BEFORE the solid state distortion stage, which is the opposite of how most tube-equipped pedals are designed (I think!). You'll see if you get to try it out--turn up the drive for typical SS overdrive/distortion, then use the tube knob to dial in as much or as little tube thickness/juiciness/sweetness/warmth you want.

BTW, it can be powered by the Voodoo Lab Pedal Power 2+ using one of the high-current outputs. The power adapter that comes with it is nice, especially since it's not a wall wart, but it's not necessary.


----------



## Variant (Jun 21, 2010)

TMM said:


> Well... as I noted above, I plan on trying it with digital modelers to add some tube responsiveness, not as a boost, and specifically not to boost tube amps.



I'd hold out for the DigidesignTrue-Z pedal.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 21, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> There are also the Blackstar HT pedals, which are tube-based and have similar setups. Again, a decent bit bigger than the Maxon (maybe twice as wide) but if they sound anywhere near as good as the HT-5 head, they might be worth checking out.



bigger maybe, but they are amazing. 
i have NEVER been so happy with a pedal. i keep the OD side on all the time as a little boost and the distortion side is perfect for so many applications.


----------



## TMM (Jun 22, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> ^Just because a preamp tube gets high voltage doesn't mean it's gonna sound like a power amp tube.  The Blackstar's recording output sounds like ass. Quite literally. And if you put it in front of a tube amp, well, what's the point? I sought out a tube OD pedal because I play through a Sansamp, which is all solid state and pretty dry.
> 
> The TOD-9 does NOT drive the tube that hard at all. But it comes BEFORE the solid state distortion stage, which is the opposite of how most tube-equipped pedals are designed (I think!). You'll see if you get to try it out--turn up the drive for typical SS overdrive/distortion, then use the tube knob to dial in as much or as little tube thickness/juiciness/sweetness/warmth you want.



I'm not sure who that was directed at... I didn't say I was going to do either of those things (try to use it as a power tube / put it in front of a tube amp). I plan on using it exactly like you are, in front of a non-tube processor to get some warmth & responsiveness.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 22, 2010)

TMM said:


> I'm not sure who that was directed at... I didn't say I was going to do either of those things (try to use it as a power tube / put it in front of a tube amp). I plan on using it exactly like you are, in front of a non-tube processor to get some warmth & responsiveness.



I was trying to reply to everyone  since it seems I'm the only one who's actually used it.

But yeah, I know what you're trying to do. I think it's worth a shot. If you can't find a store near you, most places offer free shipping and money back guarantee online.


----------



## TMM (Jun 22, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> I was trying to reply to everyone  since it seems I'm the only one who's actually used it.
> 
> But yeah, I know what you're trying to do. I think it's worth a shot. If you can't find a store near you, most places offer free shipping and money back guarantee online.



Have you tried anything else out that you think would do the same thing, but better?


----------



## raximkoron (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure about better since I haven't fiddled with the Maxon TOD-9, but I know Electro-Harmonix has a similar pedal called "Hot Tubes' that I got to play around with a few days ago and thought it sounded nice. I could get sounds from a TS-9 almost all the way to Big Muff Pi territory.

I know EH isn't as highly respected as Maxon is (depending on who you ask I suppose), but they're probably a lot easier to find.


----------

